# YiHi SX Mini SL 2!



## Timwis (12/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (12/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 243863


Probably be a while, still waiting for the G2 to be released! SX Mini are the slowest at releasing products that they have already announced! This will be January at the earliest!


----------



## KZOR (12/11/21)

And here i thought i was finally done buying gear but DAAMMMNNNN .... this is a must have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/11/21)

KZOR said:


> And here i thought i was finally done buying gear but DAAMMMNNNN .... this is a must have.


Can't wait to see the full colour options!


----------



## CashKat88 (12/11/21)

Definitely buying this! my EDC mod is my SL Class, i use it 95% of the time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/21)

I see someone needs to host a GB once this is launched... as not many retailers will stock it... I have no idea where to even start, so any takers/hosters when the time comes, count me in... 

Or maybe we can pull some strings with some vape shop owners, won't add names yet... nudge nudge wink wink...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (27/12/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Definitely buying this! my EDC mod is my SL Class, i use it 95% of the time


I agree there my sl goes everywhere when's it landing in SA


----------

